# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κυπελλο Μr OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ  29.11.2009

## Polyneikos

*Ανακοινωθηκε το Κυπελλο Mr Οδυσσεια της Wabba - Πεσδ το οποιο θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή στις 29 Νοεμβρίου στο Novotel.*
*Mετα την πολύ μεγαλη επιτυχία που είχε το Mr Hellas του Ιουνίου αναμενεται να υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχη,θα σας ενημερωνουμε συχνα για τις εξελίξεις του αγώνα .*
*Καλη επιτυχία στους διοργανωτες , το  θα είναι παρων οπως παντα !!*

----------


## NASSER

Εννοειται πως θα ειμαστε παρων ολη η ομαδα  :bodybuilding.gr:  και θα περασουμε τελεια!!! 
Ενταχθείτε στη παρεα του :bodybuildinggr   :02. Welcome:

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία στο πρόεδρο κ Τσουνάκη να κανει τους αγώνες στον Βολο για να μοιράζεται η απόσταση!!

πλακα κανω φυσικά, οπου και να γίνονται  θα είμαστε παρών, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα, ειναι ενας ιστορικός αγώνας.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Exci

> θα κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία στο πρόεδρο κ Τσουνάκη να κανει τους αγώνες στον Βολο για να μοιράζεται η απόσταση!!
> 
> πλακα κανω φυσικά, οπου και να γίνονται  θα είμαστε παρών, ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα, ειναι ενας ιστορικός αγώνας.


Mε το καινουριο σου τανκ θα ερθεις?  :01. Shifty:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία νεα ετσι να έχουμε και μια εκδρομή για τον νοέμβριο για τους αγώνες πιστεύω θα εχει επιτυχία ο αγώνας όπως την προηγούμενη φορά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## anjelica

ετσι οπως παμε ολο εκδρομες θα ειμαστε :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ετσι οπως παμε ολο εκδρομες θα ειμαστε


 
θα ξανανοιώσουμε σαν παιδάκια που περιμένουν την εκδρομή με το σχολείο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

Θα βρεθούμε από κοντά και θα περάσουμε πάλι τέλεια!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Άσε παιδιά τη να πω και εγώ που θα κάνω 20 ολόκληρα λεπτά για να φτάσω στο novitel άστα όσο το σκέπτομαι και κουράζομαι……… χιχιιχιχ αλλά θα είμαι εκεί

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Άσε παιδιά τη να πω και εγώ που θα κάνω 20 ολόκληρα λεπτά για να φτάσω στο novitel άστα όσο το σκέπτομαι και κουράζομαι……… χιχιιχιχ αλλά θα είμαι εκεί


 
ε δεν υπάρχει λόγος όλη αυτη την διαδρομή να την βγάλεις μια κι εξω κάνε και καμια σταση για φαγητό και καφε ενδιάμεσα , μόνο προσοχή τα φίδια εκεί που θα σταματήσεις :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

> ετσι οπως παμε ολο εκδρομες θα ειμαστε


#@%%$%$^$#&&& :08. Spank:

----------


## anjelica

> #@%%$%$^$#&&&


τι εκανα παλι?????????????????????????%^&*(%^#@$$%&^*^ :01. Smile:

----------


## ioannis1

ωχ εδω εισαι; :02. Clown2:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Καλη επιτυχία στους διοργανωτες , το  θα είναι παρων οπως παντα !!*


Δυναμικό παρών και χορηγός του αγώνα. θα κανονίσουμε και κανα happening εξωαγωνιστικό, θα βγεί σχετική ανακοίνωση.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Νικος Τσουνακης απονείμει τιμητική πλακετα στον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο,εναν αθλητη που σταθηκε μεχρι τελους δίπλα στην Ομοσπονδία,ώσπου χρειαστηκε να παίξει στην Αμερικη με καρτα της ΙFbb,κατι που αποτελει μονοδρομο για τους αθλητες που θελουν να συμμετασχουν σε αγωνες επιπεδου Ολυμπια...Περιττο να σας πω ότι ένα Novotel αποθεωσε τον Μιχαλη...RESPECT !!!*



*H Wabba-Πεσδ τίμησε τους αθλητες της για τις επιτυχίες τους στο Πανευρωπαϊκο του Ιουνιου...*
*Στελιος Μπουντούλης,Λευτερης Σιδηρόπουλος,Κασκανη Κωνσταντίνα,Ακης Βουλγαρελης,Παντελης Σταυρουλακης.Απών από την παρέα του Ιουνιου ο Πανευρωπαϊκος Πρωταθλητης Αντωνης Κονδυλης.....*











*ο Τσουνακης απονείμει πλακετα στην Καββα Ελενη για την διακριση της στο Παγκόμιο της Ουγγαρίας...*

----------


## Akis85

Συγχαρητηρια στους αθλητές και στους διοργανωτες και φυσικα σε σας παιδια που μας μεταφερετε με τις φωτογραφιες σας και τα σχολια σας στον αγωνα στη πρωτη θεση!!!! Εγω δεν μπορεσα να ερθω αυτη τη φορά αλλά το Μαιο σιγουρααααααααααααααα

----------


## Paco

Πολυ καλος ο αγωνας της Wabba,συγχαρητηρια και στους νικητες !!
το φωτορεπορταζ που κανατε είναι αψογο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή κατηγορία bbing,νικητης ο Γεροβασίλης Σεβαστος*
































*Αποκαλυψη της κατηγορίας ο αθλητης Χασαν ο οποιος έκανε ατομικο ποζάρισμα με το "Σ΄αγαπαω κοιτα" και ξεσήκωσε τα πλήθη σε γελια και χειροκροτηματα !!*

----------


## nicksigalas

ΚΑΙ απο εμενα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στους αθλητες που ελαβαν μερος στον αγωνα και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο φορουμ που μας στηριζει καθε φορα και που καθε φορα τιμανε και καποιους ανθρωπους που εχουν δωσει σε καποιες αλλες εποχες τις δικες τους μαχες για το αθλημα που λεγετε bodybuilding. ΝΑΣΣΕΡ, ΠΟΛΥΝΕΙΚΕ, ΒΙΤΣΑ και φυσικα και στα αλλα παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε πολλυ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικολα αυτό που κανουμε εμεις ΄δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστα σε αυτό που εχετε προσφέρει εσεις,το θεμα είναι ότι υπάρχει αγαπη για αυτό το άθλημα και μερακι...Ότι μπορεί ο καθενας από την πλευρα του να βαζει ένα λιθαρακι και να βελτιωνεται το ελληνικο bbing!! Eυχαριστουμε για τον πολύ ωραίο αγωνα που διοργανωσατε !!

Μια φωτογραφία σου με τον Μιχαλη Κεφαλιανο και τον φίλο μας Αποστολη

----------


## Μαρία

Guest Posing o εκπληκτικος Νικόλας Αντωνίου(Nick Anthony)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

Συνεχεια με Nick Anthony και μαζι του η προπονητρια του Βικτώρια Λεστένκο!!






Εδώ με τον πολύ αγαπητό σε ολους μας Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη



Εδω oι τους γονεις του Νικολα που τον στηριζουν σε καθε του προσπαθεια και τους αξιζει και απο εμας ενα
μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος αθλητής! Κρίμα που δε βγάλαμε καμια φώτο μαζί του...

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

O Nικολας ειναι πολ καλος αθλητης! Δεν βγηκαμε καμια φωτο μαζι του, την επομενη φορα θα εχουμε χρονο.
Αξιζει να συνειωθει πως ο Νικολας ηταν αγχωμενος για το ποζαρισμα και την παρουσιαση του, καθως ηθελε να δώσει την καλυτερη εικονα στο ελληνικο κοινο που δεν τον εχει ξαναδει επι σκηνης.
Νικολα εδω ειμαστε να σε στηριζουμε και να σε εμψυχωνουμε!!! Και θελω και ενα ποζαρισμα οπως αυτο του 2004  :01. Wink:  γιατι το ελληνικο κοινο δεν ειδε τιποτα ακομα...  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτος ο αθλητης έχει τρομερες δυνατότητες,ακομα δεν εχουμε δει τίποτα είμαι σιγουρος,σας το λεω γιατί έχω δει κ αλλες φωτογραφίες από αγωνες στην Βρετανία.Εμεις του ευχόμαστε καλή συνεχεια και ελπίζουμε να τον δουμε και αγωνιζόμενο σε ελληνικο αγωνα να τον απολαυσουμε !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Εγω ευχομαι στον Νικολα να βρει τον δρομο να παιζει σε επαγγελματικους αγωνες του εξωτερικου γιατι ξερω και πως αυτο ειναι δικη του επιθυμία!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνας αθλητης που εκανε αίσθηση με την πολύ καλή κατασταση που κατεβηκε ήταν ο νικητης της μεσαιας κατηγορίας,ο Θοδωρης Καραγιαννης από Πατρα.Στο περσινο Μρ Οδυσσεια είχε κατεβει στα fitness παιρνοντας την 2η θεση και φετος αποπειράθηκε και έπαιξε στην bbing παίρνοντας την πρωτια!!












Απονομη από τους Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα και Μπουζιανα Βασίλη !!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Καραγιάννης που κέρδισε τη μεσαία κατηγορία έχει γυμναστηριο στην Πάτρα και γυμνάζεται αρκετά χρόνια. Πέρυσι που συμμετείχε fitness είχε ρίξει τα κιλά του υπερβολικά κατά τη γνώμη μου, φέτος ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση με στρογγυλεμένους μυς.

Από όσο γνωρίζω στην προετοιμασία τον βοήθησε ο Νίκος Ανδριακόπουλος, αθλητής με επαγγελματική κάρτα από την IFBB.

ΜΒ

----------


## James

Αρκετα καλό το επίπεδο του αγωνα και ικανοποιητικος ο αριθμος των αθλητων,,,
Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτό,είχα παει το βραδυ αλλά χωρίς ψηφιακη και εκει που καθόμουν θα ήταν δύσκολο να τραβαω...Στα πολύ θετικα για το φόρουμ οι απονομες που κανατε.Μπραβο,καλή κινηση.

----------


## Nick Anthony

Ήθελα να σας πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τι γράψετε για μένα στο forum, και ότι εσείς κρατάτε το Bodybuilding ζωντανό στην Ελλάδα με τα τρεξίματα που κάνετε  σε κάθε αγώνα  SO KEEP IT UP   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

BRAVO Νικολα.....
  Βεβαια να πω σε οσους δεν σε ξερουν οτι αυτο που ειδαν δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε αυτο που προκειται να δουνε στο μελλον απο εσενα.
Παντα επιτυχιες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Ήθελα να σας πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τι γράψετε για μένα στο forum, και ότι εσείς κρατάτε το Bodybuilding ζωντανό στην Ελλάδα με τα τρεξίματα που κάνετε  σε κάθε αγώνα  SO KEEP IT UP


Και εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε Νικολα γιατι μας τιμας ολους με τις αξιολογες εμφανισεις σου στους αγωνες!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nίκολα να είσαι καλα και να αγωνίζεσαι συνεχεια,σε ευχαριστουμε και εμεις για τα καλα σου λόγια,σε αυτον τον χωρο πρεπει το ενα χερι να νιβει το άλλο καθως είμαστε λίγοι σε σχεση με άλλα σπορ,εσυ προς το παρον συνεχισε να κανεις αυτό που ξερεις καλα κα ιεμεις θα είμαστε εκει να σε υποστηριζουμε και να χειροκροταμε !!
Ενδιαφερον θα ήταν να μαθαιναμε τον επόμενο σου αγωνιστικο στόχο,αν δεν σου θετω δυσκολη ερώτηση ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το φόρουμ αν μη τι άλλο αποτελείτε απο άτομα που αγαπάν το ββ και τους αρέσει να το προβάλουν με καθε ευκαιρία γιατι το πιστεύουν και δεν θα μπορούσαν να μην γραφτούν θετικα σχόλια για σενα που και καλός αθλητής είσαι υψηλού επιπέδου αλλα και άνθρωπος χαμηλών τόνων και επιπέδου και αυτα είναι λόγια αυτών που σε γνωρίζουν καλύτερα .

πάντα επιτυχίες και ευχομε να φτάσεις τους υψηλότερους αγωνιστικούς στόχους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nick Anthony

> Ενδιαφερον θα ήταν να μαθαιναμε τον επόμενο σου αγωνιστικο στόχο,αν δεν σου θετω δυσκολη ερώτηση !


Polyneiko μου πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκουραστεί το μυαλό  και  σώμα διότι αν μην γίνει αυτό δεν θα μπορώ να δώσω 100%  παρακάτω. Και στις γιορτές να ζήσω λίγο νορμάλ ζωή οκ όσον μπορώ χαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  διότι και αυτό παίζει μεγάλο ρολών  και μετά βλέπουμε  :02. Idea:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπόλυτα κατανοητο Νικολα !!Καλη ξεκούραση λοιπον και καλη επιτυχία στον επόμενο σου αγωνιστικό στόχο !!

----------


## Μαρία

> Ήθελα να σας πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τι γράψετε για μένα στο forum, και ότι εσείς κρατάτε το Bodybuilding ζωντανό στην Ελλάδα με τα τρεξίματα που κάνετε  σε κάθε αγώνα  SO KEEP IT UP



Πολλα συγχαρητήρια για την καταπληκτική σου εμφάνιση και αναμονη για ακομα περισσοτερες επιτυχίες!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ήθελα να σας πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας για τι γράψετε για μένα στο forum, και ότι εσείς κρατάτε το Bodybuilding ζωντανό στην Ελλάδα με τα τρεξίματα που κάνετε σε κάθε αγώνα SO KEEP IT UP


Γειά σου ρε Νικόλα (brother of metal! μιας και φίλος των manowar). Ξεκουράσου όσο νομίζεις και περιμένουμε την επόμενη εμφάνιση με ανυπομονησία γιατί δε βλέπουμε συχνά τέτοια σώματα από κοντά.  :02. Welcome: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλοι θέλουμε να βλέπουμε τέτοιους αθλητες στην σκηνή αλλα δεν χρειάζετε βιασύνες και πλάκωμα γιατι πολλες φορές και οι αθλητες πιέζονται και αγχώνονται , όταν ρωτόνται για μελοντικές συμμετοχές και πέφτουν στην παγίδα με συνεχείς συμμετοχές και ταλαιπωρείτε αφάνταστα ο οργανισμός .

τα ξέρω και τα πέρασα και η τελευταία μου συμμετοχή ήταν κάτω απο πίεση και παρότρυνση φίλων αλλα μου βγήκε σε καλό γιατι είχα δεκαετη αποχη απο αγωνες .

γι αυτό πρώτα ξεκούραση και μετα απο όριμη σκέψη βγαίνει ο προγραμματισμός για επόμενο αγωνα , γιατι μην ξεχνάμε η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο αγώνες , ακόμη και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και εκεί βάζουμε στόχους και όρια

----------


## GEORGEXX1

μπραβο ΝΙΚΟ πολυ δυνατη εμφανιση
και εις ανωτερα.

----------


## Nick Anthony

> γι αυτό πρώτα ξεκούραση και μετα απο όριμη σκέψη βγαίνει ο προγραμματισμός για επόμενο αγωνα , γιατι μην ξεχνάμε η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο αγώνες , ακόμη και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και εκεί βάζουμε στόχους και όρια


Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Ηλία  όλα πρέπει να έχουν ένα *balance* διότι αν μην to έχουμε  μπορεί να κάνουμε αρκετά λάθη που θα τα μετανιώνουμε μετά .

----------


## Bulky

Πολυ καλός ο αγωνας της Wabba,ημουν εκει το βραδυ,με συνεχιζόμενη ροή,χωρίς να μας κουρασει πολύ..Χαρηκα που είδα τις απονομες των Μπουρναζο-Μπουζιανα,είπα εκεινη την στιγμη στην παρέα μου :"Σε αυτο το φόρουμ είμαι και εγω μελος!".
Συγχαρητηρια σε διοργανωτες αλλά και σε αθλητες ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## flinstone

> Θα ήθελα να κανω μια ξεχωριστη αναφερα σε  έναν rookie στο αγωνιστικο fitness,το μελος μας Σπύρο Νικηφορακη (flinstone) o οποίος πηρε το βαπτισμα του πυρος στην αγωνιστικη σκηνη,μια εμπειρία που θα αποτελεσει οδηγος για την επόμενη του εμφάνιση !Μπραβο Σπύρο !!
> Θεωρω καποια λαθη της τελευταιας στιγμης και της απειρίας του Σπύρου ,όπως το "κακο" μαυρισμα που είχε το πρωι του στερησαν μια καλυτερη θεση...Το βραδυ σαφως βελτιωμενος και με λιγότερο άγχος το απόλαυσε περισσότερο....Περισσότερες προαγωνιστικες φωτό απο τον Σπύρο θα δείτε στο τόπικ του : *Σπύρος Νικηφορακης: Φωτο*


κατ'αρχην θελω να ευχαριστησω τα παιδια απο το φορουμ γιατι ενιωσα οτι με στυριξανε την ωρα που ημουν στη σκηνη και επισης θελω να πω οτι μετα απο αυτο τον αγωνα (με τα τωσα λαθη) εμαθα πολα πραγματα ετσι ωστε στον επομενο αγωνα να ειμαι βελτιομενος. αυτο που εποκομισα και εχει την μεγαλιτερη σημασια για μενα ειναι που εκανα νεους φιλους και γνωρισα ανθρωπους καταξιομενους στο αθλημα που με τις συμβουλες και τις παρατιρησης τους με βοιθησαν να δω ποιο μακρια. πολινικε σ'ευχαριστω για τις φωτο. νασερ σ'ευχαριστω για την υποστιρηξη.    -απο τα λαθη μας μαθενουμε-

----------


## NASSER

> κατ'αρχην θελω να ευχαριστησω τα παιδια απο το φορουμ γιατι ενιωσα οτι με στυριξανε την ωρα που ημουν στη σκηνη και επισης θελω να πω οτι μετα απο αυτο τον αγωνα (με τα τωσα λαθη) εμαθα πολα πραγματα ετσι ωστε στον επομενο αγωνα να ειμαι βελτιομενος. αυτο που εποκομισα και εχει την μεγαλιτερη σημασια για μενα ειναι που εκανα νεους φιλους και γνωρισα ανθρωπους καταξιομενους στο αθλημα που με τις συμβουλες και τις παρατιρησης τους με βοιθησαν να δω ποιο μακρια. πολινικε σ'ευχαριστω για τις φωτο. νασερ σ'ευχαριστω για την υποστιρηξη.    -απο τα λαθη μας μαθενουμε-


Ναι σαι καλα Σπυρο και ολα διορθώνονται και βελτιώνονται. Εμεις παντα εδω θα ειμαστε να βοηθάμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχεια του φωτορεπορταζ από την ψηλή κατηγορία:*

----------


## kaiowas

Ευχαριστούμε Πολύνεικε για τις φωτογραφίες :03. Thumb up: 

Αν σου είναι εύκολο μπορείς να γράφεις και τα ονόματα των αθλητών :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό αριστερα πρός τα δεξιά :

Αντώνης Τζαβάρας (ν.31) , Μ. Μόροου (ν.33) ,Κυριάκος Κουτίβας (ν.34),Σεβαστός Γεροβασίλης (ν.35), H. Hasan (ν.37)

----------


## Polyneikos

Φυσικα το team του  :bodybuilding.gr:  δεν θα μπορουσε να λείπει,μια αναμνηστικη φωτογραφία !!
υ.γ. Λείπουν αρκετοί από την φωτογραφία, ο Ηλίας ας πούμε εκεινη την ώρα είχε κατσει και εκανε την βραδυνη του προσευχή και είχε φορέσει ήδη τις πυτζαμες,γαι αυτό και δεν συμμετείχε στην φωτογραφία,νωρίς για υπνο το βραδυ !!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

^^αφού ξέρετε το ωράριό μου δεν το παραβιάζω με τίποτε το ξενύχτι δεν υπάρχει παρα μόνο στο στο λεξιλόγιό μου, εγω εκείνη την ώρα τις μπιτζαμες μου τον σκούφο λίγο διάβασμα κανενα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο και ύπνο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο σου αφιερωνω αυτη την φωτο,προσωπικα νιώθω περήφανος που έβγαλα φωτό με αυτόν τον αθλητη !!! *Σπυρο Μπουρνάζο RESPECT !!!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ...  :03. Bowdown:  εγώ θα αφιερώσω σε σένα και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη τη συνέχεια με το μεγάλο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που θα δούμε στο φόρουμ τις επόμενες ημέρες. Αναμείνατε... :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Axααα!! Καπου παει το μυαλό μου,περιμενουμε με αγωνία !!

----------


## Μαρία

> Κώστα ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ...  εγώ θα αφιερώσω σε σένα και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη τη συνέχεια με το μεγάλο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο που θα δούμε στο φόρουμ τις επόμενες ημέρες. Αναμείνατε...
> 
> ΜΒ



Γλυκια αναμονη !!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> *Ισως η πιο δύσκολη κατηγορία των αγωνων....*
> *Κατηγορία Μasters ,με αθλητες ανω των 40 να διαγωνίζονται σε φοβερό επίπεδο !!*


Εδω παραλειψαμε να πουμε πως ο νικητης Ιακωβος Ιακωβου (Νο.42)ειναι αθλητης που διαμενει στη Κυπρο και κατεβηκε με τη βοηθεια του Νικολα Αντωνιου.
Ο Ιακωβος ασχολειται χρονια με το αθλημα και ειχε και αρκετες διακρισεις και στην Κυπρο.

----------


## NASSER

> O φίλτατος Μιχαλης Χρυσοβεργης κατέβασε εναν αθλητη από την Ρόδο στην κοντή κατηγορία bbing.Είναι 23 χρ και λέγεται Φραντζιδακης Αναστασιος,έχει ξανασυμμετασχει στα Chrisberg Grand Prix το 2007 & 2008,μου είχε πει εδω και μερες ότι λόγω πιεσης χρόνου τον κατεβαζει στο 70% των δυνατοτητων του..
> Προς τιμην του προπονητη αλλα και του αθλητη όταν αντιληφθηκαν ότι θα μπορουσαν να παίξουν στην junior κατηγορία λόγω ηλικιας δεν το άλλαξαν,κατι που σχολιαστηκε από τον εκφωνητη του αγώνα,Νικο Σιγαλα και χειροκροτηθηκε από τον κόσμο... 2η θεση τελικα για τον αθλητη,,,


 
Ο Φραντζιδακης Αναστασιος ειναι αθλητης με πολυ καλο καλουπι και αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν του δωθηκε ευκαιρια να αγωνιστει και σε αλλο αγωνα μετα απο αυτον.
Γνωριζουμε ποιοι ειναι οι μελλοντικοι στοχοι του? Το σιγουρο ειναι πως εχει καλη καθοδηγηση!

----------


## ioannis1

ωραιο επιπεδο των μαστερς :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ANTONISSS

> Στην Βody Fitness ηδη τους ανεφερα :
> 
> 1ος Σταύρος Τριουλίδης (νο 36)
> 2ος Βαγγέλης Χαλκιάς (νο 44)
> 3ος Νίκος Λεμπέσης (νο 40).
> 
> Στην ψηλη πρωτος βγηκε ο Γεροβασίλης Σεβαστος,2ος βγηκε ο Κουτίβας και 3ος ο Μόροου.Θα μπουν φωτό αργότερα.


T PALIKARI M TO NOUMERO 40 ITAN POLU MPROSTA S SXESH ME TOUS ALLOUS...DEITE T PODIA T MONO I TN PLATU T...ELEOS TERASTIA DIAFORA...KORUFI T PALIKARI...

----------


## ANTONISSS

> KLASEIS ANWTEROS T NOUMERO 40!!!OPOIOS KSEREI BLEPEI  POLU APLA TON ESFAKSAN


NIKO(40) EISAI POLU MPROSTA AGORI M...OI DIAFORES EINAI MEGALES(PLATU,PODIA,XERIA,STEGNOS).EISAI KORUFI TELOS

_ΜΒ: Φίλε καταρχάς γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, κ κατα δεύτερον ακόμα δεν γράφτηκες στο φόρουμ, μετρίασε την κριτική σου._

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι προφανες οτί είσαι φίλος του αθλητη αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο που κανεις κριτικη είναι σίγουρο ότι μειωνεις τους άλλους 2 αθλητες που προηγηθηκαν ,την κριτικη επιτροπη που είναι όλοι έμπειροι και συνολικα την ομοσπονδία αλλά και δεν  εκπροσωπείς ορθα τον φίλο σου,ο οποιος πραγματικα ήταν πολύ καλός αλλά και αυτός εχει περιθωρια βελτιωσης,παντως η γραμμωση που εβγαλε το βραδυ ήταν φανταστικη και μακραν η καλύτερη.
Αν θελεις μπορείς να ρωτησεις τον πρόεδρο της Wabba ,τον Νίκο Τσουνακη που είναι μελος στο φόρουμ εφόσον ήταν στην κριτικη επιτροπή με ποια κριτηρια βγήκε αυτη η καταταξη...Δεν είναι σωστό όμως με την πρωτη επαφη σε ένα χωρο όπως είναι το φόρουμ να εκτοξευεις  ρουκετες για αδικιες  γιατί αυτα δεν βοηθανε το άθλημα και θα πρεπει να ξερεις ότι το φόρουμ είναι ένας χωρος όπου το διαβαζουν πολλοι αθλητες αλλά και παραγοντες του χώρου.
Επίσης γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και με μικρα γραμματα γιατί είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.

----------


## ANTONISSS

> NIKO(40) EISAI POLU MPROSTA AGORI M...OI DIAFORES EINAI MEGALES(PLATU,PODIA,XERIA,STEGNOS).EISAI KORUFI TELOS
> 
> _ΜΒ: Φίλε καταρχάς γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, κ κατα δεύτερον ακόμα δεν γράφτηκες στο φόρουμ, μετρίασε την κριτική σου._


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΙΤΑ Τ ΟΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΤΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ν ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ...ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ Ο ΚΑΤΗΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ  :01. Wink:  ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΚΣΙΓΗΣΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## Polyneikos

Γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες Αντωνη γιατι τα κεφαλαια γραμματα στην γλώσσα του ιντερνετ σημαινει ότι φωναζεις και είναι κουραστικα στο ματι,απλα το στυλ που κανεις εισαγωγη στο φόρουμ είναι λίγο επιθετικο,χωρις να έχεις μπει να πεις ενα γεια και ενα μηνα αφου εχει γίνει ο αγωνας ερχεσαι και λες για τον φίλο σου,ο οποιος γενικα κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις.
εν πασει περιπτωση ο φίλος τι πιστευει εκεινος  ότι έπρεπε να βγεί;Εκανε τα παραπονα του σε καποιον;Ηταν το πρωϊ το ίδιο καλός όσο το βραδυ που τον είδα;ΟΙ βαθμολογίες εφόσον είσαι σχετικος ξερεις ότι βγαινουν το πρωι,το βραδυ γίνεται μόνο το show.

----------


## ANTONISSS

> Γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες Αντωνη γιατι τα κεφαλαια γραμματα στην γλώσσα του ιντερνετ σημαινει ότι φωναζεις και είναι κουραστικα στο ματι,απλα το στυλ που κανεις εισαγωγη στο φόρουμ είναι λίγο επιθετικο,χωρις να έχεις μπει να πεις ενα γεια και ενα μηνα αφου εχει γίνει ο αγωνας ερχεσαι και λες για τον φίλο σου,ο οποιος γενικα κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις.
> εν πασει περιπτωση ο φίλος τι πιστευει εκεινος  ότι έπρεπε να βγεί;Εκανε τα παραπονα του σε καποιον;Ηταν το πρωϊ το ίδιο καλός όσο το βραδυ που τον είδα;ΟΙ βαθμολογίες εφόσον είσαι σχετικος ξερεις ότι βγαινουν το πρωι,το βραδυ γίνεται μόνο το show.


δεν θα διαφωνισω στο θεμα οτι μπηκα καπως <<επιθετικα>> αλλα πιστευω ναι κ το πρωι ηταν εξισου αν οχι καλος,καλυτερος απο τουσ υπολοιπους στιν κατηγορια...τωρα στο θεμα <<φιλος>> μου δν θα το ελεγα φιλε μου απλα μ αρεσουν οι συγκεκριμενες κατηγοριες(fitness k body fitness)και πολυ απλα σχολιασα κατι που πιστευω το βλεπουμε ολοι...δν λεω για τα παιδια που κερδισαν...ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τους αλλα αμα το προσεξεις ο πρωτος για παραδειγμα εχει παρα πολυ καλα κοιλιακα,κατι τι οποιο ειναι 80% γενετικο και οχι απο γυμναστικη...γενικα ο (40) μου φενεται μια κλαση πανω...τ γνωμη εχεισ εσυ???φιλικα παντα

----------


## ANTONISSS

> Είναι προφανες οτί είσαι φίλος του αθλητη αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο που κανεις κριτικη είναι σίγουρο ότι μειωνεις τους άλλους 2 αθλητες που προηγηθηκαν ,την κριτικη επιτροπη που είναι όλοι έμπειροι και συνολικα την ομοσπονδία αλλά και δεν  εκπροσωπείς ορθα τον φίλο σου,ο οποιος πραγματικα ήταν πολύ καλός αλλά και αυτός εχει περιθωρια βελτιωσης,παντως η γραμμωση που εβγαλε το βραδυ ήταν φανταστικη και μακραν η καλύτερη.
> Αν θελεις μπορείς να ρωτησεις τον πρόεδρο της Wabba ,τον Νίκο Τσουνακη που είναι μελος στο φόρουμ εφόσον ήταν στην κριτικη επιτροπή με ποια κριτηρια βγήκε αυτη η καταταξη...Δεν είναι σωστό όμως με την πρωτη επαφη σε ένα χωρο όπως είναι το φόρουμ να εκτοξευεις  ρουκετες για αδικιες  γιατί αυτα δεν βοηθανε το άθλημα και θα πρεπει να ξερεις ότι το φόρουμ είναι ένας χωρος όπου το διαβαζουν πολλοι αθλητες αλλά και παραγοντες του χώρου.
> Επίσης γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και με μικρα γραμματα γιατί είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.


Φιλε μου εαν μπορει καποιος να μου πει τα κριτιρια επιλογης θα χαρω να τον ακουσω...και Φυσικα και δν θελω να μειωσω τουσ αλλους δυο αθλητες που ηταν αρκετα καλοι ειδικα ο πρωτος μου αρεσε να σου πω τν αληθεια αλλα και παλι βλεπω καποιες φανερες διαφορες με τον (40)...και στο θεμα βελτιωσης επειδη και εγω ειμαι γενικα στον αθλητισμο και δεν ασχολουμαι μονο με βαροι πιστευω πωσ ο καθενας εχει καποια περιθωρια βελτιωσης...

----------


## Polyneikos

Λοιπόν όπως θα είδες από τις φωτό που έχω ανεβασει εγω και μαλιστα την μια την εχεις βαλει κ στο άλμπουμ σου είναι από την ψηφιακη μου κ από την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορία τραβηξα μονο τα βραδυ γιατί το πρωι καπου ήμουν εκτος την ωρα που βγηκαν τα παιδια...
Συμφωνα με την βραδυνη του κατασταση,που πολλες φορές έχουν γίνει παρεξηγησεις γιατί το βραδυ που έρχεται ο κόσμος ο πολύς βλεπει έναν αθλητη πολύ καλο ή το αντίστροφο και δεν συμβαδίζει το αποτέλεσμα με την εμφανιση του , αλλά τα αποτελεσματα βγαίνουν απο τα προκριματικα ,συμφωνα λοιπον με το βραδυ,ναι,λόγω τρομερης γραμμωσης θα μπορουσε να βγει πρωτος...
Έβγαζε σκόνη από την ξεραϊλα το παλικαρι και έκανε σε πολλους εντύπωση,εκει που εχανε ήταν σε μαζες σε συγκριση με τους 2 αλλους αθλητες.Επίσης θα εόχε  τελειο αποτέλεσμα πανω του αν είχε λίγο πιο γεματα πόδια.
Απλά δεν νομιζω να έχει υπάρξει δόλος ,κατι θα είδαν οι κριτες διαφορετικο το πρωι και ειδικα όσον αφορα την εμπειρια τους αν ξερεις τα ονόματα που καθονται δεν χρειαζονται συστασεις,μαλιστα δεν μιλαμε ότι ήταν για πρωτος και βγηκε δευτερος,βγηκε τρίτος,αρα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε κατι στα σίγουρα.

----------


## ANTONISSS

> Λοιπόν όπως θα είδες από τις φωτό που έχω ανεβασει εγω και μαλιστα την μια την εχεις βαλει κ στο άλμπουμ σου είναι από την ψηφιακη μου κ από την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορία τραβηξα μονο τα βραδυ γιατί το πρωι καπου ήμουν εκτος την ωρα που βγηκαν τα παιδια...
> Συμφωνα με την βραδυνη του κατασταση,που πολλες φορές έχουν γίνει παρεξηγησεις γιατί το βραδυ που έρχεται ο κόσμος ο πολύς βλεπει έναν αθλητη πολύ καλο ή το αντίστροφο και δεν συμβαδίζει το αποτέλεσμα με την εμφανιση του , αλλά τα αποτελεσματα βγαίνουν απο τα προκριματικα ,συμφωνα λοιπον με το βραδυ,ναι,λόγω τρομερης γραμμωσης θα μπορουσε να βγει πρωτος...
> Έβγαζε σκόνη από την ξεραϊλα το παλικαρι και έκανε σε πολλους εντύπωση,εκει που εχανε ήταν σε μαζες σε συγκριση με τους 2 αλλους αθλητες.Επίσης θα εόχε  τελειο αποτέλεσμα πανω του αν είχε λίγο πιο γεματα πόδια.
> Απλά δεν νομιζω να έχει υπάρξει δόλος ,κατι θα είδαν οι κριτες διαφορετικο το πρωι και ειδικα όσον αφορα την εμπειρια τους αν ξερεις τα ονόματα που καθονται δεν χρειαζονται συστασεις,μαλιστα δεν μιλαμε ότι ήταν για πρωτος και βγηκε δευτερος,βγηκε τρίτος,αρα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε κατι στα σίγουρα.


Ναι πραγματι μια απο τις φωτογραφιες ειναι απο εσενα φιλε μου(δν ειχα μια που να φενεται η πλατη)και φυσικα δεν υπηρχε δολος....Ισως εγω να βλεπω κατι διαφωρετικο...ναι σε θεμα μαζας ειναι καπως καλυτερα τα αλλα τα παιδια αλλα οχι τοσο ωστε να φανει ι μεγαλυ διαφορα...Οσο για τα ποδια του ναι θα ηταν καλυτερο να ηταν πιο γεματα αλλα και τωρα αμα τα καλοπροσεξεις ειναι κυριολεκτικα κομματια...τελος παντων δν βρισκω καποιο λογο διαφωνιας...οι αγωνες τελειωσαν τα αποτελεσματα δεν αλλαζουν και τωρα απλα βλεπουμε σημεια...και εγω βλεπω δυστυχως πολλα  :01. Sad:

----------


## NASSER

ANTONISSS το Νο.40 ηταν πραγματικα σε πολυ καλη κατασταση αλλα ειχε και καποια μειον σε σχεση με τους δυο πρωτους. Η κατηγορια του ηθελε και καποια μαζα την οποια δεν ειχε σε σχεση μετους δυο πρωτους. Δευτερον δεν προβαλε σωστα τον εαυτο του με το ποζαρισμα του στις συγκρισεις με απτελεσμα να δειχνει ατσαλος. Τριτο ισως με λιγοτερη βαρυτητα για καποιους αλλα με ασχημη εικονα ηταν η λαθος τοποθετηση του μαγιο.
Ισως αν ειχε καποιο βοηθο να του δειξει πως να στηθει και πως να προβαλει το σωμα του, θα ειχε παει καλυτερα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΙΤΑ Τ ΟΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΤΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ν ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ...ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ Ο ΚΑΤΗΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ  ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΚΣΙΓΗΣΗ ΠΑΝΤΑ


Εκφράσεις όπως "τον έσφαξαν" και λοιποί χαρακτηρισμοί αμφισβήτης ενός αποτελέσματος που υποβαθμίζουν την ομοσπονδία και την κριτική επιτροπή (που σίγουρα γνωρίζει καλύτερα από εσένα) δεν έχουν θέση σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Η γνώμη σου ειναι σεβαστή, και εγώ ο ίδιος στο πρωτο μου ποστ επισημανα το επίπεδο του αθλητή, αλλά αν αρχίσει ο καθένας να μπαίνει ανώνυμα και να αμφισβητεί τα αποτελέσματα με εκράσεις όπως "έλεος, μας κοροιδέυουν;" μόνο το θέμα χαλάει και τίποτε περισσότερο δε καταφέρνει.

Πάντα θα υπάρχουν παράπονα από αθλητές, και κατά ένα μέρος είναι ανθρώπινο, αλλά αν θέλουμε καλύτερους αγωνες πρέπει να μάθουν οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές (και πολύ περισσότερο οι φίλοι τους, που τους παίρνουν τα αυτία με το πόσο καλοί είναι) να σέβονται τα αποτελέσματα της επιτροπής.

ΜΒ

----------


## ANTONISSS

Ολα καλα φιλοι μου και χαιρομαι που μου ασχοληθηκατε...Τωρα η γνωμη μου ειναι αλλη αλλα τελος παντων,στο κατω κατω δν παιζει κανενα ρολο...Οσο αναφορα τις εκφρασεις μου δν νομιζω να προσβαλουν κανενα,απλα ειναι καπως <<υπερβολικες>>...Ευχαριστω παντος και καλη χρονια

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω τωρα είδα την συζήτηση και εχω να πώ πως ποτε απο φωτο δεν βγαζουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ούτε οι αθλητες κρίνονται απο μια πόζα και επίσης πάντα η τις περισσότερες φορες , εκτός τον πρώτο όλοι είναι δυσαρεστημένοι και όλοι τους δικούς μας τους βλέπουμε για πρώτους εγω όσες φορες κατέβαινα οι δικοί μου για πρώτο με είχαν , εγω όμως ήξερα πότε πρέπει να είμαι ήσυχος για την πρωτια .

τελος πάντων δεν χρειάζεται να γίνονται κάποιες προσωπικες απόψεις αντικείμενα παρεξηγήσεων αρκεί να εκφράζονται σωστα και να μην είναι απόλυτα αυτα που λέγονται , γιατι ούτε τα τρελά συμφεροντα παίζονται για να γίνονται τραγικες αδικίες στο ελληνικό ββ αλλα και αν γίνει καμία φορα ενα λάθος είναι ανθρώπινο γιατι πολλές φορες ο έμπειρος αθλητης ξέρει να κρύβει αδυναμίες και να φαίνετε καλύτερος στην σκηνή

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εγω λεω να βαλεις το Βιντεο του Χασαν πρωτα!!!!!Χαχαχαχαχα


Eνα  βίντεο που πολλοι ζητησατε-πολλοι περιμενατε !

H. Hasan !!(Με μουσικη υπόκρουση "Σ΄αγαπαω κοιτα !!"

[YOUTUBE="Z6oRDSRhri8"]Z6oRDSRhri8[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Για αυτό το βίντεο να ευχαριστήσουμε τη φίλη και συνεργάτιδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  Ελένη Μπουρνάζου (ξαδέρφη του Σπύρου)!  :02. Welcome: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε την Ελενη για την διαθεση του βίντεο και θα ηθελα να την ευχαριστησω επίσης θερμα για το σπανιο υλικο του Σπύρου Μπουρναζου που πολυ ευγενικα μας παραχώρησε !!Ανεκτίμητης αξίας. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με την σειρα μου να την ευχαρηστήσω και εγω γιατι εκτός απο πολύτιμο και πολύ ωραίο φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι και η ιστορία του ελληνικού ββ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Eνα βίντεο που πολλοι ζητησατε-πολλοι περιμενατε !
> 
> H. Hasan !!(Με μουσικη υπόκρουση "Σ΄αγαπαω κοιτα !!"
> 
> [YOUTUBE="Z6oRDSRhri8"]Z6oRDSRhri8[/YOUTUBE]


Το βίντεο δεν μου σχολίασε όμως κανεις...Δεν ξερω αλλα για αυτούς που ήμασταν στον αγωνα ήταν η πιο εύθυμη νότα της βραδιας στον αγωνα,ξαφνικα πεσαν τα κλαρίνα με ποζαρίσματα bbing !!

----------


## Μαρία

> Το βίντεο δεν μου σχολίασε όμως κανεις...Δεν ξερω αλλα για αυτούς που ήμασταν στον αγωνα ήταν η πιο εύθυμη νότα της βραδιας στον αγωνα,ξαφνικα πεσαν τα κλαρίνα με ποζαρίσματα bbing !!



To βιντεο ηταν ολα τα λεφτα!!!!
Ο Χασαν,εδωσε μια διαφορετικη νοτα στην ατμοσφαιρα και ο κοσμος το ευχαριστηθηκε.Στο μελλον μπορει να ακολουθησουν και άλλοι αθλητες το παραδειγμα του τιμωντας το εγχωριο ελληνικο τραγουδι.........και οχι τα καθιερωμενα ξενα ροκ ή μπιτακια... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nick Anthony

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Θα χε φαση να καθιερωθουν τα λαικα και να πεταμε και γαρυφαλλα.  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ωραιος ο χασαν  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην αρχή του τραγουδιου υπήρξε μια απορία και αμηχανία απο όλους γιατί μπηκαν τα κλαρίνα αλλα μετα από μερικα δευτερόλεπτα έγινε ο χαμος !!Πολύ χειροκρότημα !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## drago

νομιζω ηταν ατυχης η ολη φαση. το τσιφτετελι ειναι γυνεκειος χορος κατ' εμε, και δεν κολαγε εκει.

παντως, μπραβο του που τολμησε να κανει κατι διαφορετικο.

----------

